# Clara Schumann Avatars



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Why. Why is everyone posting as that she-witch. I keep mistaking you fine people for ComposerOfAvantGarde.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't know. Must be something fishy going on.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello my attractive friend!


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

hehehehe.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> hehehehe.


Hello, gorgeous.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It's the long awaited return of the Cult of Wieck, the most secretive branch of the Freemasons.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Why are so many users using one of my old avatars?
Why?
Why?
Why????


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Aleazk has gone back to his old avatar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Why. Why is everyone posting as that she-witch. I keep mistaking you fine people for ComposerOfAvantGarde.


Are you saying I'm not a fine person?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I am Spartacus.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I am Spartacus.


Is there something I'm not understanding here?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there something I'm not understanding here?


Your question ought to be 'Is there something here?'

No.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Your question ought to be 'Is there something here?'
> 
> No.


Hello Hilltroll.

Not trying to be impolite or anything, but I have _heard_ that _apparently_ you are a "senile old bag." Is this true?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hello Hilltroll.
> 
> Not trying to be impolite or anything, but I have _heard_ that _apparently_ you are a "senile old bag." Is this true?


Technically, I have no idea what you have _heard_. Venturing beyond that:

I'm pretty old; senility must be approaching, hasn't yet arrived. The 'bag' pejorative is usually applied to women - by jerks. I am male, a condition of dubious benefit, but it is what it is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Technically, I have no idea what you have _heard_. Venturing beyond that:
> 
> I'm pretty old; senility must be approaching, hasn't yet arrived. The 'bag' pejorative is usually applied to women - by jerks. I am male, a condition of dubious benefit, but it is what it is.


Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you saying I'm not a fine person?


I didn't say that, but I implied it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This nonsense has got to stop.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Why. Why is everyone posting as that she-witch. I keep mistaking you fine people for ComposerOfAvantGarde.


According to a recent poll, Clara is the second greatest person in human history. I think that's why.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

science said:


> This nonsense has got to stop.


I agree. I refuse to be a part of this rubbish.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

Guys, who is *Ligeti*?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

This made me realize that I recognise people by their avatars not their usernames... you can't imagine how confused I am now.

Edit: Oh no...does this mean that someone will copy my avatar now that they saw me posting?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Probably not until you suggested it


----------

